# Oracle Touch - best beans for the very first time?



## igr (May 18, 2020)

Hi everyone, first post!

Just paid for Oracle Touch and now look to order the beans for the very first time - what would you recommend?

Some background: we used to own De'Longhi Perfecta ESAM5600 (fully automatic) from 2014 until it finally failed beyond repair in 2018. For the beans we usually ordered Lavazza Crema Aroma off Amazon and I preferred a latte with an extra shot of hot water. From 2018 onwards I'm afraid it was Douwe Egberts Pure Gold Instant Coffee.

What would you recommend? What's a good starting point for the beans?


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

What coffee do you like? Espresso? Flat white? Americano? Latte?

Try rave, signature blend is very forgiving.

Fresh roasted beans are a must, rested for 5-7 days, darker beans are easier to dial in.

Try a kilo of signature blend. Once you get used to dialling in coffee beans than you can try smaller packs ie 250 grams.

Welcome to the forum, 👍


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Good advice above.

I often suggest our Signature Blend for people just starting out as it is so forgiving.

Enjoy your new hobby!


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

You can also try sample packs from places like Rave, Redber, Hasbean once you have got to grips with it, this gives you a nice choice across the board and you can see what you like and don't like in taste.


----------



## igr (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies - looking at signature blends indeed.

I have a somewhat strange taste - I like big cups of coffee, lattes, but not with too much milk so I add a shot of water. Probably doing it all wrong, but I like 1/3 espresso, 1/3 hot water, 1/3 milk.

Is this totally crazy and is there a better way? Just don't like drinking plain water throughout the day so end up with large coffees.


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

If you really enjoy coffee that way stick with it, it works for you. What is the worse that can happen you try something different you don't like you can throw it away!!! Coffee is a very personal choice everyone has a different taste. Enjoy it!


----------

